# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  The best Forum!

## JapanDave

I just have to say this is the best forum. The amount of help that I have received in the relative short time I have been a member is incredible. All you guys have allowed me to get the job done faster with less effort, and everyone one knows the saying "Time is Money", well that is so true. 

Just wanted to thank everyone who has helped me.  :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

Am I spoiled or on other forums is normal to wait answers for days ..

----------


## JapanDave

The amount of great advise is second to none. I also agree that we are spoiled here, sometimes all it takes is 5mins to get help. Cheers

----------

